# Spousal Visa for American Expat



## DJJ187 (Oct 16, 2021)

I am new to Expat Forum and looking to apply for a spousal visa. My Thai and wife and I already have our home in Thailand and I am retiring soon and ready to make Thailand my permanent home. When I look at the requirements it seems quite straight forward. But I am curious about the 90 day check in requirement and having to renew every year. My wife seems to think that there is a way around these requirements but I have yet to find anything that suggest there is. Does anyone on this site know if there are options to the 90 day check in and having to renew annually. Also, can I travel in/out of Thailand under the spousal visa? Thank you for your reply


----------



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

Nope. No way around either requirement. The 90 day checkin can probably be done online using a new govt website for that purpose, but it is still having teething problems.

You can get a non-immigrant "O" visa based on having a Thai wife. You will absolutely have to renew every year. I recommend instead the non-immigrant "O" visa for retirement as long as you are at least 50 years old. There are fewer documentation requirements than for the spousal visa, but the bank deposit/income requirement is a little higher. 

Either way, there is no practical way around annual renewal.


----------

